#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Instagram Group Stories Feature!

## Bhavya

Instagram introduced another new feature in its story.Instagram launched a new "Group Stories" feature for its users where users and their friends can interact on a private story. This new feature will allow Instagram users to engage and interact in a new way. Here you can learn more about this feature: https://bit.ly/2qPOdf8


*Do you guys know about this new Group Stories feature? What do you think about this new feature?*

----------

